# Regenjacke mit kleinem Packmaß in Trinkflasche



## Raze (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

da ich nicht mit Rucksack fahren möchte und doch für die kühleren Tage eine Jacke für den "Notfall" oder für eine längere Abfahrt dabei haben möchte, suche ich eine Regenjacke, die ich ein eine abgeschnitte Trinkflasche stecken kann.

Meine aktuelle Regenjacke von GORE ist super aber für dieses Vorhaben zu groß. Sie paß nur in die 1,5 Liter PET Flaschen, die mir aber zu sperrig im Flaschenhalter sind.

Wer kennt eine Regenjacke mit möglichst kleinem Packmaß? Dabei ist die Atmungsaktivität unwichtig.

Danke für Eure Hilfe und viele Grüße

raze


----------



## cux5 (4. Oktober 2010)

http://www.walkonthewildside.eu/Bek...ontane-Featherlite-Velo-H2O-Jacket::1649.html

ob die was taugt kann ich dir aber nicht sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppelhoppler (4. Oktober 2010)

vaude spray II ist ziemlich kompakt ... und irgendeine deren windwesten hatte ich gestern in der hosentasche mit auf tour


----------



## andi55 (4. Oktober 2010)

Gegenvorschlag: 
Rahmen oder Satteltasche. Fällt auch nicht unter die Kategorie "wow", aber m.E. die bessere Lösung.


----------



## mosi1979 (4. Oktober 2010)

Das leichteste atmungsaktive was mir in den untiefen des Forums  untergekommen ist war ne Marmot Mica mit grob 200gramm oder ne Rab Demand mit grob 300gramm. Habs zwar nicht versucht aber ich denke die Rab passt in ne 0.5l Wasserpulle. Die Mica dürfte dann auch dementsprechend kompakt sein. Nur für den Notfall aber beide  wahrscheinlich zu teuer.
Im Prinzip würds bei deiner Beschreibung irgendeine möglichst günstige dünne Pelle tun die du nur als Shell drüberziehst.


----------



## Alphamann (4. Oktober 2010)

Selsbt wenn du nur wasser in der Trinkflasche hast, macht es keinen Sinn eine nasse Jacke anzuziehen!!!


----------



## horstel (4. Oktober 2010)

deswegen wahrscheinlich ne regenjacke und keine windjacke - die ist wasserdicht !!!


----------



## horstel (4. Oktober 2010)

ne vaude spray passt definitiv


----------



## omnio (5. Oktober 2010)

North Face Triumph Anorak. Meines Wissens das derzeit leichteste am Markt mit extrem kleinem Packmaß (in eine aufgeschnittene Trinkflasche passten vermutlich gleich zwei Stück). Ich hatte bisher einen ernsten Einsatzfall mit dem Ding und das hat gut gehalten. Ich habe es als Standardausrüstung immer beim RR-Fahren dabei, wiegt ja nix.
Die Marmot Mica ist ein ähnliches Produkt.


----------



## 007ike (5. Oktober 2010)

schau mal in der aktuellen Roadbike, da ist ein Test drin


----------



## Raze (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die zahlreichen hilfreichen Antworten 

Nach Möglichkeit sollte die Jacke nicht schwarz sein, damit einen die motorisierten Verkehrsteilnehmer besser sehen, wenn man bei Dämmerung noch ohne Licht fährt.

Eine Kapuze sollte die Jacke auch nicht haben.

Gibt es bei den dünnen Jacken noch etwas, was man hinsichtlich der Funktion beachten muss? Der Preis spielt weniger ein Rolle, denn so oft, wie die Jacke zum Einsatz kommt, kann ich sie weitervererben. 

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (5. Oktober 2010)

Hier muß ich mal (ungern) ne Lanze für Gore brechen. Die Gore Oxygen ist sensationell was Passform und Packmaß angeht. Der Kragen passt, die Ärmel sind lang genug, am Hintern ist sie richtig geschnitten, es zieht nirgends rein und es flattert nix im Wind. Als reine Radjacke bietet sie nen super Sitz und Schutz gegen Wasser. 

Bei mir (Größe M) hat sie locker im Trikot hinten Platz. In ne 1,0er Trinkflasche sollte sie dann auch passen.


----------



## spessarträuber (5. Oktober 2010)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen: meine Gore AlpX in L passt zusammengefaltet in die Trikottasche


----------

